# NHS Bury making cuts



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

NHS Bury Making Cuts: click for link

Reason for edit: URL was page stretchy!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, the NHS budget is coming under scrutiny everywhere. It won't be long before easy targets everywhere are cut. And IVF is always an easy target.

It makes me so mad because there are so many unnecessary self inflicted and society inflicted illnesses and injury that eat up money. I work in ICU, so I see it all - from the silly teenager who drives to fast, to the alcoholic, to the drug addicts, to the assault victims from Saturday night punch up in the pub.
Each ICU patient costs about £1000 per day.

We never got any IVF funding anyway, because DH has a son. It is nothing to do with me what he did before we met, but I have to suffer and do not get any treatment whereas others do. SO UNFAIR


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

I circulated the petition to stop the post code lottery a while back - and well now we see cuts.  What pains me is that not only are the NHS making cuts, they are making no efforts to improve education on fertility issues to women and men to be sure that they can try upfront to do anything to control or prevent the issue getting worse if they can.  Sometimes women dont realise they have PCOS or endometriosis or fibroids for example until they start trying to conceive.  

I have written to the Dept of Health, the Dept of Education, the HFEA, the Royal College of GPs and the Royal College of Obstetricians on this. I am still awaiting a reply from the last one but the others all gave a very plain vanilla non committal reply of they were aware of the issue and looking into it.  No real action plan. The most disappointing were the GPs reply who said it was on their syllabus which seemed to indicate that there was no problem in how GPs were educating women on fertility issues which is so wrong when so many of us are so green. And then have the double whammy of when we discover we need help, that we have to self finance as it isnt available on the NHS.

If they arent going to pay for the treatment teach women as to what they can do to preevnt problems (if possible) or at least to be able to start saving in time for the treatment when they need it.  The NHS and PCTSs are being far too slow and inactive on these topics.


----------

